# I need help with a very naughty kitten.



## TigerLileh (Aug 27, 2013)

Lily is 5 months old and has recently begun to act out. I try my best to train her properly but I'm terrified she will not like me and will avoid me if I am too strict with her.

When we got her she was scared of everything. It's taken a lot for me to get her to come for cuddles and be comfortable and calm/affectionate with me. I don't want that reversed. 

That being said - her behaviour is becoming unbearable. She's biting feet at night, biting me and has started getting her claws out but not scratching. She's been climbing up - yes up my curtains. This has only begun happening over the past two weeks - since she was in the vet for 2 days.

It's not dying down and I'm really stressed out and sad that she is attacking me like this. Any help I would GREATLY appreciate. 

She's not driven by food and we are starting her clicker training soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hmm id start by clipping those claws no curtain climbing then,and maybe get a spray bottle of water and give her a little squirt when she hurts you when she bites you.

She looks lovely btw.


----------



## TigerLileh (Aug 27, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> hmm id start by clipping those claws no curtain climbing then,and maybe get a spray bottle of water and give her a little squirt when she hurts you when she bites you.
> 
> She looks lovely btw.


I've clipped the claws and she's still at it! I'll do them again - probably left them a bit long!
I'll do the water bottle too. Thank you


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like I have three naughty kittens then 

She just sound like a lovely, curious energetic normal kitten to me.

Curtains are just too irresistible for a kitten. Put yourself in her place. Wouldn't you want to climb them? I spent some time training our Tiffanie not to climb the curtains but all he really ever learned was to wait until I was not in the room to climb up. I think the best thing you can do is to give her better things to climb. Offered a floor to ceiling cat tree she will likely leave your curtains alone.

Biting is an issue. But, is it real biting (draws blood) or affectionate biting? Feet at night, you will not win that battle other than by keeping her out of the bedroom, but as for the other biting; what leads up to it (cats always have a reason for doing things); what are you doing at the time; is it while you are interacting with her or does she pounce on you out of the blue?

Tbh, it sound like she may not have an outlet for all of her energy. When we had one cat, I played with her for 4-5 hours each day. Now we have three they just wear each other out and have no time to bite me .


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Is she a bengal?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lily does look rather like a Bengal from the photo. Bengals are renowned for needing masses of play and stimulation from their human companions, and plenty of challenging outlets in the home to help them use up their endless supply of energy.

I think she is biting you in frustration because she is not getting enough stimulation in her life. If you want a happy contented kitty you will need to provide fun things for her to do, then she will lose interest in your curtains..

Here are various items she would probably like:

Floor to ceiling cat tree:

Hicat® | Gallery

or, look for cheaper ceiling high cat trees on Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus

These exercise wheels were designed with Bengals (and other very active cats) in mind:

Cat Exercise Wheels - The Maclaw Wheel

Put up lots of shelves on your walls especially for your cat, so you are using the vertical space as much as possible and your cat has places to climb and sit above your head.

Here are some ideas you could adapt:

shelving for cats - Yahoo! Image Search Results

Dietwise -- feed her a high meat protein, grain free diet, so she digests her food slowly as nature intended for cats. No dry food, as it is full of carbs which cats do not need. If she is getting a high protein meat diet (i.e. not supermarket food) then her behaviour will be less erratic and edgy.

Natures Menu and Hilife Essentials Poultry are two makes that can be bought from pet stores (or HiLife from some supermarkets. Or look at Zooplus, or The Happy Kitty Company for good value high protein grain free foods.


----------

